# Testicular Torsion



## sxcoder1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Patient had a surgical torsion of right testis done, with an orchiopexy of both testicles.  These were descended testicles with scrotal approach.  Am I correct that 54600 covers all?


----------



## drewvinson23 (Sep 5, 2018)

In the above scenario, you are correct, 54600 will cover the detorsion and orchiopexy of both testicles. Per CCI Edits, 54600 can never be billed with 54620.

By contrast, CPT 54620 is used if the patient returns at a later date to have the contralateral testis pexed, or if it is done with another procedure (like an orchiectomy on the other side).  54620 can also be used if the orchiopexy is done when the patient is not experiencing symptoms.  For example, the patient comes in for bilateral orchiopexy for recurrent torsion of the testis, but is not currently exhibiting symptoms of torsion.  In this instance, the reporting of the detorsion with 54600 would be incorrect.  For this scenario, you would report 54620-50.

If the orchiopexy is for an undescended testicle rather than torsion, you would use 54640.

Hope this helps.

Sincerely,

Drew Vinson
CPC
NW Urology


----------



## sxcoder1 (Sep 5, 2018)

It helps a lot.  Thank you for the clarification!


----------

